# Itchy hedgehog concerns



## CjoyC (Oct 28, 2014)

My girl Zera has seemed really itchy lately and I noticed a couple quils in her cage. Her skin and quills don't seem irritated. I just rescued her and have only had her for a week. Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you know how old she is? 

It could be the stress of the move that's causing her to lose quills. 

What kind of bedding are you using?


----------

